# '67 Typhoon 24" resto



## butnut (May 24, 2020)

Restored this bike in the 90s when I was restoring a lot of Sting Rays. 24" is a great size for my wife and average build riders...I'll still ride my Sting Ray though. Using 'Pete's' Schwinn Coppertone lacquer. I dusted microflakes over the silver base before I shot the coppertone. Used a Krate springer up front. Wald full fenders, SS spokes and chromed seat frame. I put on a chromed rack after this pic. Bike rides like a dream. Still hanging up in my garage, hope to ride it again.


----------



## Tim s (May 24, 2020)

butnut said:


> Restored this bike in the 90s when I was restoring a lot of Sting Rays. 24" is a great size for my wife and average build riders...I'll still ride my Sting Ray though. Using 'Pete's' Schwinn Coppertone lacquer. I dusted microflakes over the silver base before I shot the coppertone. Used a Krate springer up front. Wald full fenders, SS spokes and chromed seat frame. I put on a chromed rack after this pic. Bike rides like a dream. Still hanging up in my garage, hope to ride it again.View attachment 1199976View attachment 1199977View attachment 1199978



Great looking bike, I love the springer fork. Tim


----------

